# Undissolved internal stitch following C section.



## Lownthwaite

I had my LO by emergency C section. My wound did get infected but i was given antibiotics and that side of things is all ok now.

However........one of my internal stitches hasn't dissolved yet!

I have been back to my GP who refered me back to the hospital. The doctor there had a look and said that the internal stitch has not dissolved and is moving up to the surface of the skin but it will dissolve within 4 - 6 months!! She isn't willing to remove it as she doesnt want to open me up and take the risk of re-infection The stitch is sharp and does seem to be getting closer to the surface of the skin.

It is very sore and clearly sticks out when I lie down. It feels sharp and is stopping me from wearing jeans or pants etc because the clothes rub on it and make it hurt more so i am wearing jogging bottoms all the time as these are all i am comfy in! It makes me feel scruffy though!

Has anyone had anything similar? If so, what happened for you??


----------



## SaraAbi

One end of my scar wasn't healing properly and looked a bit infected but docs wouldn't give me anything as they thought it would heal on it's own about a week later there was something sticking out which DH pulled out with tweezers and it was a knotted stitch after this it suddenly healed, i could feel the stiches along my scar and they did take about 2 1/2 months to heal properly, but are completely gone now. 
Hope this helps


----------



## Katherine

Mine hasn't dissolved either. Not only that, I still have no sensibility on the skin that is hanging above the stitch.... Sometime I feel itchy, but still no sensibility... scratching that part of my belly is like scratching someone else... feel so strange.

Anyone knows when the sensibility will return?


----------



## SaraAbi

Aparently it can take up to a year for the nerve endings to grow and feeling to come back but my mum had a hysterectomy about 16yrs ago and she's still numb.


----------



## binxyboo

dissovable stiches can take a loooong time to actually dissolve. It annoys me that the midwives kept telling me that they will dissolve in 2 - 3 weeks, when what they actually meant was they will START to dissolve in 2-3 weeks, but could take 4 - 6 months to completly disapear!

Soaking in a bath can help any that are 'outside' to dissolve, as it is the moisture inside the body that makes the degrade. 

Nearly 2 months on and I still have a couple of stitches that haven't quite gone.


----------



## muddles

Can't advise about the stitches but I was recommended to buy Primark pants in a size or two bigger than my normal size just incase I needed a C-section. They are HUGE so would come up over the area where your scar is and not rub!

If you feel scruffy what about leggings with a tunic top over as it covers your belly but shouldn't rub.


----------



## Shazzy

Also had that problem, at three moths however i could see "something" sticking out, like a ingrown hair and pulled it and out came the stitch, ever since then its been healing well :)


----------



## vac_uk

I have a small lump thing at the side of my scar, treatment room staff said it could be the side stitch which is in a knot making its way out or its a growth from my body over healing. I too had an infection and still taking my antibiotics but this is worse now than the infection, its quite painful and most annoying. Ive to go back on monday so they can have a look at it again and re dress etc... ive got a dressing that should stop the over healing if thats what it is but knowing my luck it will be a stitch... nurse said if it is i'll need a Dr appointment and have it cut off????


----------



## vac_uk

Just to say regarding getting ur 'feeling' back down there can take a while - this is my 2nd section and 4 yrs after my 1st it never felt normal even after that time, i just dont like to touch it at all it makes my skin shiver if i do !!


----------



## Lownthwaite

I also have no feeling at the wound area - but for me it is below the scar. :nope:


----------



## xerinx

Ive had 3 sections now and have no feeling at all around my scar... my 1st was 5 years ago and it never regained feeling! I dunno about the stich not disolving yet as i never had that problem however i have alot of scar tissue under my skin so my whole wound area is hard under it and still gets sore sometimes :(


----------



## dannyboygirl

Mine busted open twice ughhhh I told the docs and all. They said it would heal and it was fine. My hub and I woke up in orange pus twice. They checked and said itwas fine.a lil bubble came under the dissolvable stitch then it popped. It healed after a month though. I have the super low bikini cut.sorry if TMI but its in the hair zone I have to shave it so it doesnt itch. I also have a keiloid that sits there now. It reminds me of my cubz.


----------



## xpinkpandax

I had a knotted stitch which didn't dissolve and the MW said it would dissolve eventually. It felt sharp to begin with then it gradually got softer but it kept catching on my underwear , I pulled it one day and it just came off, it did leave a bit of a tiny hole but it healed within a few days.


----------

